# Neuer 22" Monitor, aber welcher?



## pconcy (14. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte euren Rat und eure Meinung einholen:
Würdet ihr mir den

*1. Samsung SyncMaster 223BW   
*
oder 

*2. Samsung SyncMaster 226BW*

          empfehlen? 

Der 2. hat doch nur eine bessere Reaktionszeit (2 ms anstatt 5 ms), oder?
Lohnt sich der 40 Aufbreis? Oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?
Ich bin für jeder Anmerkung dankbar!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

pconcy


----------



## ForgottenRealm (15. März 2008)

Hi 

[x] 226BW

Minimal bessere Reaktionszeiten (wobei diese nicht wirklich stimmen, kannst immer so von 15-20 ms ausgehen) und nen besserer Kontrast.


----------



## robbe (15. März 2008)

Kann dir auf alle fälle den 226BW empfehlen. hab den selber, und bin sehr zufrieden. obs zum 223bw abgesehn von der reaktionszeit noch andere unterschiede gibt, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## pconcy (15. März 2008)

Dann werde ich mich für den 226BW entscheiden. Das war auch mein Favorit!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Elkgrin (15. März 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=7862

6. zumeist ein Samsung-Panel verbaut, bei den anderen 22xx soll das nicht immer so sein, deshalb auch die teils schlechten Bewertungen dazu


----------



## The_Rock (15. März 2008)

Die bessere Reaktionszeit hat der 226 nur wegen Overdrive, welches ich ohnehin ausschalten würde. Dann sind die Reaktionszeiten gleich - und völlig ausreichend!

Overdrive is immer noch zu unausgereift. Ich hatte schon etliche Grafikfehler in verschiedenen Spielen (besonders bei Lichtquellen), weswegen ich es standartmäßig ausgeschaltet hab.


----------



## asdf1234 (16. März 2008)

Ich kann dir diesen hier empfehlen http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a285183.html der soll ganz gut sein und ist nicht zu teuer ausserdem sehr schnell.


----------



## drufnuf (19. März 2008)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a272986.html

den kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen, hab ihn selber und bin super zufrieden! Hat ne Reaktionszeit von 2 ms, ist daher voll spieletauglich, und laut tests ist der monitor sogar für bildbearbeitung ziemlich gut geeignet, was ich bestätigen kann!


----------



## xxBass_tixx (19. März 2008)

Würde den 226BW nehmen. Habe ihn mir selbst vor 2 Wochen geholt. Und der ist schon erste Sahne. Zwar nicht ganz billig aber jeden Cent wert.


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (19. März 2008)

*Samsung 226BW !!!!!!

*​


----------



## DanielX (19. März 2008)

*Ganz Ganz einfach den 226BW ein Hammerteil !!! *


----------



## Thomsson (19. März 2008)

Schau Dir auch den 226CW von Samsung an!
Sonst der 226BW...


----------



## Genius637 (19. März 2008)

Hab auch den Samsung 226BW 
Echt cooles Teil. Solltes jedenfalls den vorziehen 
ist mit der geringeren Reaktionszeit sicher zukunftssicherer. 
Monitor hat man ja immer länger als PC^^


----------



## asdf1234 (19. März 2008)

Ne der von mir gepostet ist hier der beste 22" und nur minimal teurer ausserdem eine Top Optik.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2008)

Wieviel Geld sind geplant??
300 + Versand?
Wäre auch ein 24" möglich, so denn er für 300 + Versand erhältlich wäre??

@DanielX
Wer schreit hat unrecht


----------



## pconcy (19. März 2008)

Im Moment ist das mein Favorit:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a234794.html
Der hat einen super Kontrast, schöne Optik und eine schnelle Reaktionszeit!


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2008)

Ersteinmal ist Kontrast sowas von scheißegal, das glaubst du nicht!
Zum anderen ist das der *DYNAMISCHE KONTRAST*, auf 2 aufeinanderfolgende Bilder! (da wird mit dem Rücklicht gespielt)
Zum anderen ists mit  der Reaktionszeit nicht anders, im RL sinds immer noch ~30ms!

Unterm Strich bleibt zu sagen:
*bei TN Schirmen wirst von vorn bis hinten beschissen und belogen!*


----------



## pconcy (19. März 2008)

Was hälst du den von dem?
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a291994.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2008)

Naja, auch nicht soo viel toller, nimm doch einfach den ich verlinkt hab.

Der ist nicht übel, OK, Verarbeitung nicht so doll, aber das kann man bei dem Preis nicht erwarten, dafür ist das Panel umso besser, da haben die 'Gamerschirme' nicht wirklich eine Chance gegen...


----------



## Boardi05 (19. März 2008)

Samsung 226BW habe ihn selbs und ist supi


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2008)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Samsung 226BW habe ihn selbs und ist supi


Ich hatte mal einen Acer AL1912Sd, fand ihn eigentlich auch supi, bis ich mir den Philips 200W6CS und später 200P6IS kaufte, da fand ich ihn nicht mehr soo supi...

Oder mal eine Analogie zu nennen:
Jemand der sein ganzes Leben lang nur kratzende Wollpullover trug, wird sie auch supi finden.

Jemand der aber weiß, wie sich ein flauschig weicher Baumwollpullover anfühlt, wird nicht unbedingt mehr einen Wollüberzieher haben wollen...


----------



## Boardi05 (19. März 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Acer AL1912Sd, fand ihn eigentlich auch supi, bis ich mir den Philips 200W6CS und später 200P6IS kaufte, da fand ich ihn nicht mehr soo supi...
> 
> Oder mal eine Analogie zu nennen:
> Jemand der sein ganzes Leben lang nur kratzende Wollpullover trug, wird sie auch supi finden.
> ...


Hatte schon mehrere Monitore gesehen. Laut PCGHW ist das der beste Monitor und ich kanne dem nur zustimmen. Die Farben sind nicht so gut wie beim Cinemadisplay aber die Reaktionszeit und die Spieletauglichkeit sind genial. Habe schon mit mehrere Monitoren zu tun gehabt und der Samsung ist das feinste T-Shirt!!!!


----------



## y33H@ (20. März 2008)

Ich habe einen 206BW - die 20er Version mit 1680*1050. Finde ihn besser, da aufgrund der kleineren Pixelabstände alles schärfer ist.

cYa


----------



## Thomsson (20. März 2008)

BenQ würde ich nicht empfehlen!


----------



## Ecle (20. März 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 206BW - die 20er Version mit 1680*1050. Finde ihn besser, da aufgrund der kleineren Pixelabstände alles schärfer ist.
> 
> cYa



Der Nachteil ist nur, dass Windoof dann alles kleiner darstellt.
In Guild Wars z.B. kann man das Layout genau der Bildschirmauflösung anpassen.....


----------



## DerZeitgeist (20. März 2008)

Cannibal Corpse schrieb:


> *Samsung 226BW !!!!!!*​
> 
> 
> ​


 

ganz genau^^


----------



## Symmachus (23. März 2008)

Wenn es denn ein Samsung sein soll, würde ich den Syncmaster 226CW wählen.


----------



## goliath (25. März 2008)

Symmachus schrieb:


> Wenn es denn ein Samsung sein soll, würde ich den Syncmaster 226CW wählen.



Und hast du dich für den Samsung entschieden ?? Wenn ja genau welchen ??

Ich steh auch vor der Entscheidung einen Samsung zu holen, weiss nur noch ob ich den BW226 oder CW226 nehmen soll ????


----------



## Symmachus (26. März 2008)

goliath schrieb:


> Und hast du dich für den Samsung entschieden ??



Ja.



> Wenn ja genau welchen ??


Es wurde der 226CW. Der hat ein besseres Backlight als der 226BW (und dadurch auch einen erweiterten Farbraum).
Ich bin mit dem Gerät durchaus zufrieden. Die Ausleuchtung ist gleichmäßig, die Bildqualität empfinde ich als gut, die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist im horizontalen Bereich unproblematisch, und von unten oder oben sehe ich doch eher selten auf den Bildschirm.

Gruß,

Symmachus


----------



## goliath (26. März 2008)

Symmachus schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Es wurde der 226CW. Der hat ein besseres Backlight als der 226BW (und dadurch auch einen erweiterten Farbraum).
> Ich bin mit dem Gerät durchaus zufrieden. Die Ausleuchtung ist gleichmäßig, die Bildqualität empfinde ich als gut, die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist im horizontalen Bereich unproblematisch, und von unten oder oben sehe ich doch eher selten auf den Bildschirm.
> ...



Hi,

und zockst du auch mit dem TFT ???

Ist der CW226 genauso gut geeignet dafür ?? (keine Schlieren usw, Overdrive abschaltbar, vernünftige Interpolationen ???)

Danke


----------



## Symmachus (26. März 2008)

goliath schrieb:


> und zockst du auch mit dem TFT ???



Ja, aber derzeit nur Rollen- bzw. Strategiespiele.



> Ist der CW226 genauso gut geeignet dafür ??



Für alles, was ich bisher damit gemacht habe, ja - aber ich habe noch keine Shooter getestet.



> (keine Schlieren usw, Overdrive abschaltbar, vernünftige Interpolationen ???)



Schlieren habe ich nicht bemerkt (aber siehe oben den bisherigen Einsatzzweck), nach dem Overdrive muß ich morgen mal sehen. Was die Interpolationen betrifft, so habe ich eingestellt, daß der NVidia-Treiber sich darum kümmert, und das Ergebnis ist für mich gut (aber Bildqualität ist immer eine subjektive Sache!).

Ich habe mir vor dem Kauf das Gerät im Laden angesehen, dazu würde ich Dir auch raten, wenn es irgendwie machbar ist.


----------



## goliath (27. März 2008)

Hi, danke für die Infos 

Will mir den LCD sehr wahrscheinlich online bestellen, daher vorher angucken ist schlecht.

Aber man hat ja 14Tage Rückgaberecht


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (27. März 2008)

Warum hat den hier den noch keiner (http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2008/test-lg-l227wt.html) erwähnt der is nach Prad der beste bei 22" Zoll LCD's mit TN-Panel vorallem von den Farben her und der Farbdarstellung oda ist das vom Geld zu viel aber nach dem Test habe ich mich zumindestens für den entschieden und werden ihn mir in nächster Zeit bestellen sieht meiner Meinung sehr edel aus und besser als der Samsung.


----------



## xxBass_tixx (27. März 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Warum hat den hier den noch keiner (http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2008/test-lg-l227wt.html) erwähnt der is nach Prad der beste bei 22" Zoll LCD's mit TN-Panel vorallem von den Farben her und der Farbdarstellung oda ist das vom Geld zu viel aber nach dem Test habe ich mich zumindestens für den entschieden und werden ihn mir in nächster Zeit bestellen sieht meiner Meinung sehr edel aus und besser als der Samsung.


 

Besser?? Finde ich nicht. Hatte auch beide zur Auswahl. Habe den Samsung genommen. Weil die Farben nicht so herausstechen wie beim LG. Zocke mal die ganze Nacht mit einer kleinen Lampe auf dem Tisch. Da ist der Samsung augenfreundlicher. Spreche aus Erfahrung, da ich beide testen konnte. Außerdem ist der Samsung für 250 schon zu haben und somit viel billiger.


----------



## mFuSE (29. März 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> ... der is nach Prad der beste bei 22" Zoll LCD's mit TN-Panel vorallem von den Farben her und der Farbdarstellung ...




Also fürn TN Pannel würde ich nicht mehr als 200 ausgeben, wenn denn überhaupt, denn diese Punkte bleiben bei allen TNs:



> Besonders die Angabe von 170 Grad vertikal gehört der Kategorie "praxisferne Fantasiewerte" an. Denn sobald man den Kopf aus normaler Arbeitsposition um einige Zentimeter hebt oder senkt, verändern sich bereits Helligkeit und Farben am oberen und unteren Bildrand.
> 
> Egal, wie man auf den Monitor schaut, sehen einfarbige Flächen oben und unten auf dem Bildschirm niemals genau gleich aus. Wer damit nicht leben kann, sollte sich nach einem TFT-Monitor mit IPS- oder VA-Panel umsehen, denn in der TN-Klasse ist dies praktisch bei allen Monitoren der Fall.


----------



## ExtremePlayer (29. März 2008)

Also ich kann nur den hp w2207h empfehlen Hängt alle samsung und co in sachen bild qualli ab habe selber noch einen samsung und daher weis ich das. Die bilder sehen gestochen scharf aus und die reaktoins zeit ist auch top. Einzigstes manko es spiegelt ein wenig aber lies selbst http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/tes...-displays/1477629/hewlett_packard_w2207h.html

Mfg ExP


----------



## Overlocked (29. März 2008)

Ich geb mal meinen Senf auch dazu: Den werde ich mir auch zulegen:
LINK


----------



## xxcenturioxx (30. März 2008)

Nen guter Monitor ist einer mit IPS oder PVA Panel.
Alles andere ist doch Käse..
Wenn man mal einen PVA im Vergleich gesehen hat, dann ist man erleuchtet..
Monitore wird immer der letzte Schrott genommen, hab ich das Gefühl und dafür dann Triple SLI..
So in etwa..

Zu nem guten PC gehört auch nen guter Monitor. Da schaue ich schließlich jeden Tag drauf!

Und der LG 227 hat ja mal nen echt krassen Grünstich..
Wenn das dann der erweiterte Farbraum sein soll, den die bei dem bewerben, dann gute Nacht..


----------

